# AMHR Journal



## classic carr minis (Jun 25, 2010)

Just talked with the amhr office about the journal they don't know when it will be mailed out this sucks


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I posted about the Journal about a week ago. My opinion till they can get the Journal out on time to the members to me it is a waste of money to take out any type of advertisement.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes the Journal is very frusterating. Another thing to add to my list is where is the AMHR National premium? I emailed AMHR about it and it almost sounded like they forgot about it and will try to put it out the end of this month. One thing I want to say about that is how can AMHR forget about their biggest money maker??? Also yes they are going to loose advertisers to the Journal if this keeps continuing and it started last year.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 25, 2010)

If it (meaning the April/May) issue has not yet gone to print I wonder if they can combine it with the next one? Otherwise how can they ever catch up? Our June/July issue should be going out now this would put the Nationals issue out in Feb or March sometime if it doesnt get caught up






Maybe combining 2 issues would be less stressful for Journal staff as well?


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

The Nationals premium listing is to be posted on the website at the end of June and the deadline for entries will be the same as last year, August 1st.

What was the reason given that the Journal is so late being issued?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been told its late due to us pulling out of WEG.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 26, 2010)

They would have been better off attaching a flyer saying to omit the information on the pages of the magazine about the WEG if thats the case. This way others who purchased ads could have their information out to others on time. The magazine would have come out on time with a note avoid such and such page cancelled. To me there is no more issues for the Journal not to get to its members who pay to advertise and not geting what they paid for. We as members have to have our ad in on time. They need to do something to get the Journal out on time or no longer publish a magazine. This is my opinion.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 26, 2010)

I know everyone is frustrated. From what I heard the april/may journal has been re done almost 2 times now due to last minute changes. Anytime you pull or add its going to delay printing as then you have to get the printer to put you back in the schedule. I just feel bad for Amy has I think she takes a lot of heat for the Journal being late when many times its out of her control.

I dont think they could combine 2 issues as advertising would be a major nightmare.

I really dont know what the answer is?


----------



## minimomNC (Jun 26, 2010)

So what is being done to correct the problems? This isn't the first time, I'm sure at this point it won't be the last. But what is being done to fix it? Who is responsible for the changes that lead to it being late again? Who makes all of the decisions anyway, I never see anything on the website until after the fact. So who is held accountable?


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with all of you. The _Miniature Horse World_ gets THEIR Worlds issue out in Dec, and THEIR National competition is AFTER AMHR's! I didn't see my Nationals issue until January or Feb last year... by that time, who cares?

If whoever is handling this isn't up for the challenge, maybe s/he needs replaced?

Lucy


----------



## Loess Hills (Jun 26, 2010)

JMO, the late Journals aren't just the responsibility of the editor. I think we're looking at a number of issues in a disfunctional organization. This may just be the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 26, 2010)

I think to be proactive people should contact their directors. Some times these late pulling and adding in the magazine pre printing are due to board decisions being made which alters what is printed. Like I said Amy has no control over that.


----------



## LaVern (Jun 26, 2010)

I am tight and watch every penny, but have always felt that the Journal was the where I could get the most bang for the buck. I have advertised heavily in the Journal for many years. However because of it being so late the last year or so, I tried someting different for the past issue.

The lady on Good morning America always says not to pay for things until you get them and are satisfied, so I tried it. I sent my ad in for the April-May issue on *Feb. 15th.* I have not paid for it. I have not gotten a bill. Do you guys think I should pay for it. I suppose I will,because I won't be able to get any paper work done if I don't, but kind of think that I am getting the shaft.


----------



## ohmt (Jun 26, 2010)

Lavern-I think that is a GREAT idea! There is no way you should have to pay for an advertisement that was supposed to be out in APRIL that is still not out-it is almost JULY. I really think that if you called and complained and said that if you didn't have that comped due to it being 3 months late then you'd stop all advertising with The Journal and were going to go to the AMHA magazine instead, I bet they wouldn't make you pay. If they still decided you need to pay, then you definitely should not advertise with them anymore and neither should anyone else.

NOW as for the issue of the Journals coming out late due to last minute changes. DEADLINES DEADLINES DEADLINES!!!!!!! Every magazine has deadlines and that is due to this very situation. If there are last minute board changes then that needs to be put into the next issue PERIOD. If they would have waited to put those changes into the June/July issue, there would not be a bunch of angry Journal advertisers and they'd still get their changes into the Journal in a timely manner. This is absolutely ridiculous and is exactly why when I do advertise it will be with AMHA.


----------



## LaVern (Jun 26, 2010)

The thing is is that I love the Journal. The colors are so much truer with the Journal verses the World. I see some of the ads that go to the World and they are nowhere near what is sent in. And the Journal are dead on, but the paper is not as good. Neither of them are even close to Betty's Showcase. The black color in the World is poor.


----------



## minimomNC (Jun 26, 2010)

What difference does it make if they have wonderful color if no one gets to see it and when they do its outdated information. I do agree this is not totally the editors fault, but someone must be held accoutable, this is after all, a business. We pay good money to receive the breed publication at predetermined times with every regular membership. And as it is now, we barely get more than a color pamplet with less and less advertising in it.


----------



## LaVern (Jun 26, 2010)

Well,first you spend a fortune getting the perfect picture- Then there is the graphic person -maybe 100 to 500 a page to design it. And then the back and forth with the graphic person to get it just like you want. It is always change this color try this shade, "no, I don't like that font". You just want it perfect. It goes on for days. Finally you get it just like you want it then you wait and then when it comes out you compare it with what was sent in and it is not the same, you get mad, but you have already paid the bill.

But I agree what difference does it make if you don't even get it.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't want to comment on Amy or the Registry or whose fault it is... but this "late LATE Journal" thing is RIDICULOUS! I have had magazine subscriptions, as have lots of people... usually they hit newstands by the FIRST of the first month (i.e. June 1st for a June/July issue, December 1st for a Dec/Jan issue, etc.)

Why bother even HAVING a magazine if it's not published in time for anything? If it is to advertise and provide information, well with the Internet, the bar is set. People want information NOW.

I see ads in the Journal for sales and auctions that have already passed by the time I get it. I get Convention news just a couple of weeks before the actual Convention.

I just rely on the Internet for information, since the Registry obviously is behind the times here.

Andrea


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 26, 2010)

ohmt said:


> .... I really think that if you called and complained and said that if you didn't have that comped due to it being 3 months late then you'd stop all advertising with The Journal and were going to go to the AMHA magazine instead, I bet they wouldn't make you pay. If they still decided you need to pay, then you definitely should not advertise with them anymore and neither should anyone else.
> 
> .... This is absolutely ridiculous and is exactly why when I do advertise it will be with AMHA.


I have not commented on this topic so far, because I don't have the money to place farm ads in either publication (although I do advertise in all three publications through the Smallest Horse Group).

Your suggestion would work splendidly for anyone who raises double registered horses, but simply would not work at all for those who brag about their horses being Exclusively/Straight/ or simply R only.

Again, I am not putting down R horses. Every horse I have is registered with both AMHA and AMHR. I simply cannot understand some who are abandoning their AMHA horses and going totally with AMHR and ASPC with the problems that exist.

Some members on this board trashed AMHA to no end for a variety of problems, including dropping the HorseStudbook after investing so much money in it. Later, AMHR did the same thing. Seems to me maybe AMHA was a little ahead in the game. At least at the moment, some of the heat is off of AMHA.

BOTH registries have their GOOD points and their BAD points. Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could all concentrate on improving each in a positive manner (and certainly not inferring that the above quote is not trying to make a positive improvement).


----------



## lilfolks (Jun 26, 2010)

I gave up on the Journal a long time ago and don't take it any more. Sorry problems are still going on by the thread here.

Joyce


----------



## ohmt (Jun 26, 2010)

They certainly do both have their good points and bad points-that's just life in general. It's a given. Yes, there are a lot of people who breed straight AMHR/shetland, but there are other ways to advertise besides the Journal. I myself have a mixture-I have miniatures who are just AMHR and some who are double. Why should taking away AMHA papers make the current horse market worse? The current horse market is due to a poor economy and an overabundance of poor-average quality horses. It has nothing to do with registering a horse with one registry or the other.

My suggestion is a perfect way to try to make the Journal change their ways. They can't come out with it late every issue and not expect upset people. You can take my suggestion and do it in a tactful way. They have to understand that and in order to keep advertisers they are going to have to comp a lot of the late advertisements. That is the way business goes.

You are right about people jumping the gun about complaining about the registries. We have no idea exactly what goes on at the headquarters every day. It's a lot of work and I love that the registries are always trying new things, whether they fail or not. BUT, this is not AMHR trying something new. This is their magazine that has been out for years and years and years. I used to love the Journal. Not so much anymore and the late issues have been coming for far too long.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 26, 2010)

ohmt, please don't think that anything in my post that came across negatively was directed at you. My only point in quoting you was that people that don't breed AMHA cannot very well advertise in AMHA.

I do see this entire situation as an opportunity for the advancement of the _Showcase_ (which I love).


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 26, 2010)

This has nothing to do with one registry being better than the other. It is about the Journal magazine coming out on time and getting to its members. These are hard times for many and people pay for advertisement and expect it to be out on time. I dont want to sit in front of my computor and read the current news. I enjoy relaxing and reading about things in the Journal. I dont know who is at fault . I just want to make them aware that members are not happy about this magazine being late for some time now. If you call the office they cant tell you anything so who can. I think the members need a explanation as to why this is happening. First it was not enough help then Amy got someone to help then people say it because of backing out on something but it time to FIX IT. Who do we go to to complain about this?. Do members get refunds for ads not on time and out dated.? Does this delay cost the regisrty more money to keep on changing things? I think as members this should be explained and adressed on there web site. I also know of many members that dont have computors . How else are they to get information about AMHR ASPC without the Journal?


----------



## ohmt (Jun 26, 2010)

Songcatcher said:


> ohmt, please don't think that anything in my post that came across negatively was directed at you. My only point in quoting you was that people that don't breed AMHA cannot very well advertise in AMHA.
> 
> I do see this entire situation as an opportunity for the advancement of the _Showcase_ (which I love).


Songcatcher-I do know you didn't mean to offend anyone! I have been on this forum for years and you've always been wonderful. I did not mean to come across as being snappy either. The downfall of a forum instead face to face conservation




Sometimes I get in a hurry and forget to add a few smileys to let people know that I am in no way out for a fight. I also love the Showcase-the quality is great and so are the prices for advertising!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 26, 2010)

kaykay said:


> I have been told its late due to us pulling out of WEG.



I am not sure why it is late and am sure there is a reason but the sole reason being WEG is one I simply can not believe

I I am not sure how getting caught up will ever happen but Congress and Nationals are the biggest issues and with the current 2 issue behind mess I can not see how they will get caught up and get out on time for a Congress or Nationals issue. I can only imagine being this far behind adds even more stress to Amy

Although like someone else said even in this economy seems like it would be a great time for someone to start up a Mini/Shetland magazine with informational articles, historical articles and I am sure lots of advertising??


----------



## Minimor (Jun 26, 2010)

> I simply cannot understand some who are abandoning their AMHA horses and going totally with AMHR and ASPC with the problems that exist.


I suspect it is because ASPC/AMHR is so much more than just the Journal. The Journal (or lack of it!) is just one small part of the organization, and I'm quite certain that even if the Journal were to cease to exist the majority of members would still continue to pay their membership and buy/sell/register/show their ASPC and AMHR animals.

I don't know why the Journal is late. Previously some indicate it's the editor's fault; others will say it's the fault of the office for not getting reports in on time...if you talk to the right person at the office you are likely to get told that it's not the office's fault at all, because all reports were in long ago...I don't think that contacting anyone really does any good because I know plenty that have complained to their directors nd yet nothing has changed.


----------



## minimomNC (Jun 26, 2010)

If they did away with the Journal I would hope there is a huge price decrease of membership, but I digress. I am sure all of our questions will be answered in the June/July issue coming to mailboxes in late Sept. Just keep watching for it.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 26, 2010)

> That decision was made in June well after the April/May issue was supposed to be printed and in the mail.I am not sure why it is late and am sure there is a reason but the WEG is one I simply can not believe
> 
> Given that the June issue should be coming to our mailboxes now and that the WEG decision was made by the BOD THIS MONTH IN JUNE I do not see how that decision should effect an issue that should have been hitting mailboxes towards the end of April. I am not sure how getting caught up will ever happen but Congress and Nationals are the biggest issues and with the current 2 issue behind mess I can not see how they will get caught up and get out on time for a Congress or Nationals issue. I can only imagine being this far behind adds even more stress to Amy


I just dont think it is that cut and dry. I feel sure questions about pulling out of WEG started before the board conference call in June. I dont think the WEG issue is the ONLY reason but it contributed for sure. If changes kept being asked for in the april/may issue and a firm decision was not made until June then its easy to see why its late. Which in turn makes the June/July issue late.

I guess unless a director happens to come on and tell us why then none of us really know what the hold up is.



> I suspect it is because ASPC/AMHR is so much more than just the Journal. The Journal (or lack of it!) is just one small part of the organization, and I'm quite certain that even if the Journal were to cease to exist the majority of members would still continue to pay their membership and buy/sell/register/show their ASPC and AMHR animals.


Strongly agree

Kay


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 26, 2010)

Filipowicz Farm said:


> This has nothing to do with one registry being better than the other. It is about the Journal magazine coming out on time and getting to its members. These are hard times for many and people pay for advertisement and expect it to be out on time. I dont want to sit in front of my computor and read the current news. I enjoy relaxing and reading about things in the Journal. I dont know who is at fault . I just want to make them aware that members are not happy about this magazine being late for some time now. If you call the office they cant tell you anything so who can. I think the members need a explanation as to why this is happening. First it was not enough help then Amy got someone to help then people say it because of backing out on something but it time to FIX IT. Who do we go to to complain about this?. Do members get refunds for ads not on time and out dated.? Does this delay cost the regisrty more money to keep on changing things? I think as members this should be explained and adressed on there web site. I also know of many members that dont have computors . How else are they to get information about AMHR ASPC without the Journal?


Please don't stop reading in the middle of my post or you will miss the point. It actually IS about one registry being better than the other (in certain respects). If people pay for a product they do not get (magazine or advertising), that registry is not as good as one who does provide the product paid for. If people cannot get the information from the registry that they need, that registry is not as good as the one which does provide the information in a timely manner. If one registry's organization is in such a mess that they cannot get the publication of their magazine straightened out, people are likely to lose confidence in other aspects of that registry as well. So, in THIS case, at THIS time AMHR is not as good, but that certainly does NOT mean that that is true in every case, every time, as we have all observed in the past.

I will continue to register all my horses with AMHA AND AMHR and will continue to advertise in all three magazines through the Smallest Horse Group ad (as it is not time sensitive). But, like many of you, if I were intending to place a time sensitive ad for a sale, show, etc., I would not waste my money on the Journal.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 26, 2010)

Loess Hills said:


> JMO, the late Journals aren't just the responsibility of the editor. I think we're looking at a number of issues in a disfunctional organization. This may just be the tip of the iceberg.


Wow that is a pretty strong statement.. You don't see some of the disfunctions of AMHA being aired here , and both have their demons believe me .. It does no good for either Assoc to bash one over the other .. There is more than enough room for both Assoc. and each one has their good points and plenty of them.

We as Directors for AMHR/ASPC are concerned and we have had a meeting about the late issues , and the Editor has assured us we will be back on track by the Aug issue , and yes we know if not then we will need to take further measures .. But at this time more help has been hired , and we can just hope that we have fixed the problem.

Again as Area V Director I am sorry to those who had ads in the April /May issue and I was one of them, we will refund the money for those advertisers who had time sensitive ads, such as sales , shows etc.. Believe me you will not be charged for those . I hope we can just go forward from here and have the Journal in our mailboxes in a timely manner .

And for any of the other Directors who lurk on here , I welcome you to put your two cents in also., Silence is not always golden !!!!!

Belinda Bagby

Cross Country Farm


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 26, 2010)

I would say to all qualified potential editors, send in your resume and let the members vote on who can do the job. But god forbid with the last ballot fiasco, it would take another 6 months and 3 more missed issues to get everything in place.

As an editor you can tell the board if they missed the deadline. Too bad. Print the issue and make the deadline.

If it is important enough, a retraction or update can be mailed after the fact.

Lucy, how many times did "The Hobby Horse News" come late. And one person wrote, edited, did layout, physically published, mailed and sold subscriptions and maintained membership of a issue that mailed 6 times a year plus a bonus issue. Let me get a copy of her resume to throw into the ring.


----------



## hafpints (Jun 26, 2010)

I personally wish that we could decide whether or not we want to get the journal, I usually just scan thru it and put it aside as there isn't anything really to read in it like the AMHA world. I think that we should be able to have our membership with or w/o the journal our choice, it would save millions of trees and our membership w/o should be less.

April


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 26, 2010)

Whoopsie


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 26, 2010)

Belinda said:


> We as Directors for AMHR/ASPC are concerned and we have had a meeting about the late issues , and the Editor has assured us we will be back on track by the Aug issue , and yes we know if not then we will need to take further measures .. But at this time more help has been hired , and we can just hope that we have fixed the problem.
> 
> Again as Area V Director I am sorry to those who had ads in the April /May issue and I was one of them, we will refund the money for those advertisers who had time sensitive ads, such as sales , shows etc.. Believe me you will not be charged for those . I hope we can just go forward from here and have the Journal in our mailboxes in a timely manner .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Belinda- I sure hope it can get back on track and we can all move on to other issues - no pun intended lol  and I am sure those advertisers really appreciate not having to pay for those ads.

Nice to have someone come on and let us know what is going on!


----------



## LaVern (Jun 26, 2010)

I would like to applaud Belinda for responding to this. Is she he only director with any guts? I can understand directors not want to stick their necks out and actually say something , shoot they might not get re elected if they ever talked to us. On the other hand maybe thats how you do get re elected. But, hey they wanted the job.

Now for a question to Belinda. Has it always been the policy of the Journal to refund money to advertisers that didn't get time sensitive material in? Or is this something that was just decided on by a majority of the board members at a recent meeting. It sometimes seems that every director gives you a different answer to the same question.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 26, 2010)

LaVern said:


> I would like to applaud Belinda for responding to this. Is she he only director with any guts? I can understand directors not want to stick their necks out and actually say something , shoot they might not get re elected if they ever talked to us. On the other hand maybe thats how you do get re elected. But, hey they wanted the job.
> 
> Now for a question to Belinda. Has it always been the policy of the Journal to refund money to advertisers that didn't get time sensitive material in? Or is this something that was just decided on by a majority of the board members at a recent meeting. It sometimes seems that every director gives you a different answer to the same question.


LaVern

To answer your question about has it been policy , I do not know !! All I know is at' this time when I was talking with Larry , as I had several complaints from people who had placed ads that were dated, Larry said under no circumstances were those folks going to pay for those ads, and then when we had our conference call the board all agreed that those folks would not pay. Actually I think the ads were pulled from the Journal.. I agree this lateness is not acceptable , but we are trying to fix the problem ..


----------



## LaVern (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you Belinda, A straight answer to a question. Bless you. Renee


----------



## Minimor (Jun 26, 2010)

> If people pay for a product they do not get (magazine or advertising), that registry is not as good as one who does provide the product paid for. If people cannot get the information from the registry that they need, that registry is not as good as the one which does provide the information in a timely manner. If one registry's organization is in such a mess that they cannot get the publication of their magazine straightened out, people are likely to lose confidence in other aspects of that registry as well. So, in THIS case, at THIS time AMHR is not as good, but that certainly does NOT mean that that is true in every case, every time, as we have all observed in the past.


You know, I'm honestly not sure how a late magazine means that the registry is not as good as some other similar registry? I'm not even sure how a late magazine makes a registry's complete organization "a mess"! For me, a late magazine does not make the registry inferior in any way. If the only thing that makes a registry or organization superior is the newsletter or magazine that it produces, IMO that doesn't say much for the registry/organization.
I too thank Belinda for coming on here & giving that info. It is good to know that the BOD is on the magazine problem and trying to get it resolved.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the information Belinda . Can you tell us when we can expect the April/ May issue of the Journal ?Hope it gets solved and the Journal comes on time.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 26, 2010)

> We as Directors for AMHR/ASPC are concerned and we have had a meeting about the late issues , and the Editor has assured us we will be back on track by the Aug issue , and yes we know if not then we will need to take further measures .. But at this time more help has been hired , and we can just hope that we have fixed the problem.


Belinda-- this is a statement given by all directors?



> I would say to all qualified potential editors, send in your resume and let the members vote on who can do the job.


I cannot even imagine what it would be like to be an employee of ASPC/AMHR and read comments like these on a very large public forum.

Lets all put ourselves in the "editors" shoes. How would you feel about your job performance being discussed here? Especially by a director?

Over the years anytime I have questioned what an employee has done/did of ASPC/AMHR--on a public forum-- I was always told personnel issues cannot be discussed except by the board and in closed sessions. Which I totally respect.

I was told by a different director that many changes were asked for and that it was not just the editors fault that the Journal was late.

This whole situation to me is just sad. Seems like a big witch hunt with a whipping girl at the end of it.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 26, 2010)

We appreciate your patience as we (The Journal Committee & The Journal Staff) work diligently to catch up and produce a product that we can all be proud of!

For the record The Journal COMMITTEE had opted to pull all time sensitive ads and issue refunds for those ads well before the board had any discussion on the issue.

Just an FYI also - The Journal is not a magazine per se - it is the official NEWSLETTER of the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR. As such there will be times when official information will effect the production schedule.

As for getting AMHR Nationals info after AMHA World show info - the AMHA's magazine production schedule is different than The Journal's (and the number of results printed is signficantly smaller). The AMHR Nationals issue of The Journal is the December/January issue. The Journal's scheduled mailing date is the 15th BUSINESS day of the first of the two months it covers. Therefore, the December/January issue is expected to mail right before Christmas. As it mails periodicals and this is a heavy time of year for first class mailings, you should never expect the December/January issue to arrive until the first week in January at the earliest. When it arrives the first/second week in January it is still ON TIME for The Journal's production schedule.

The WEG delay timeline:

1. March Board meeting - board voted to print 5000 extra Journals to be handed out at WEG.

2. Mid April - The Journal ran proposed ad rates for said extra print run past the office and was told to hold off as there would be a meeting between Marketing and WEG end of April. Were a extra print run of The Journal to be feasible it had to be promoted in the April/May issue.

3. Mid/Late April - The Journal Committee Chair contacted the President and was told run the information pertaining to the extra print run as the board had voted to do the extra print run for WEG.

4. Second Week in May - The Journal finally received notification of the results of the meeting end of April between WEG and Marketing and found out that we would be unable to hand out copies of The Journal at WEG. April/May printing was stopped and all information pertaining to the extra print run of 5000 issues of The Journal had to be removed.

5. Beginning of June - The Journal once again set to be printed with time sensitive ads pulled and extra print run references removed. The Board voted to opt out of participation in WEG. Needless to say this in turn has a snowball effect on production as once again references to the event had to be pulled as well as time sensitive ads and some columns with time sensitive information edited.

The Journal is once again (3rd time now) at M&D Printing being processed. We are extremely lucky to have a printer like M&D who bends over backwards to accommodate us and does not charge us if printing has to be stopped and rescheduled.

During all this production of the June/July issue of the Journal continued. The August/September issue is projected to mail on time.

As for someone's comment about just including a page that says something like disregard this, this, this that is not feasible with how the printer processes The Journal. The Journal goes in in 16 page signatures so any changes to any one page in turn can effect the other 15 pages in that signature. Unfortunately there was WEG information in nearly every signature of the April/May issue. An insert would not have been feasible given how The Journal is mechanically processed for mailing. Combining April/May with June/July would have resulted in further delays as throughout the April/May delay June/July production continued.

As Belinda touched on, The Journal has been understaffed for nearly 3 years. Yes, there was an assistant in the office but the assistant that left 3 years ago who handled much of the day to day administrative work (interaction with advertisers, proofing, billing, filing, photo/cd returns, getting information from the office in a format usable by The Journal, etc.) was not allowed to adequately train her replacement and the subsequent two assistants received no training from the original Journal assistant. The board in March voted to allow The Journal to hire extra staff at The Journal's office in DeKalb. We now have an assistant in DeKalb in place who has print, office management and bookkeeping experience and is now doing much of the administrative work that the editor has been doing for the past three years. The latest assistant in the office has taken an active interest in The Journal also and just last week spent two days in DeKalb receiving training. For the first time in three years we feel we have the staff to get everything done in a timely manner!

Once again, The Journal Staff and The Journal Committee would like to thank you for your patience and understanding.

Lewella Tembreull

Director Area VI & member of The Journal Committee


----------



## LaVern (Jun 26, 2010)

Holy Mackeral Andy! I hope Amy gets a raise for putting up with all this, what a night mare. Thanks, Lewella


----------



## kaykay (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you so much Lewella for giving the whole story of what happened. This is directly in line with what I was told by another director. I had posted that in the short version on the previous Journal thread (and this thread)but its seems no one wanted to believe that pulling out of WEG could have such an impact on 2 issues of the Journal.

I think that the editor has done an amazing job given what she has to deal with and the lack of help and support she has received for the last few years.

Kay


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 26, 2010)

Minimor said:


> You know, I'm honestly not sure how a late magazine means that the registry is not as good as some other similar registry? I'm not even sure how a late magazine makes a registry's complete organization "a mess"! For me, a late magazine does not make the registry inferior in any way. If the only thing that makes a registry or organization superior is the newsletter or magazine that it produces, IMO that doesn't say much for the registry/organization.
> 
> I too thank Belinda for coming on here & giving that info. It is good to know that the BOD is on the magazine problem and trying to get it resolved.


Minimor, I want to first say that I have read your posts for several years and I have always had great respect for what you have to say. _*BUT*_, in _*THIS*_ case, you are totally mis-interpreting what I said. I did NOT say the "complete" organization was a mess, but obviously part of it is at this time. NOWHERE did I say that the only thing that makes a registry or organization superior to an organization is their newsletter or magazine, but it certainly is PART of it. I have tried to point out that BOTH organizations have their good and bad points and that I support BOTH. I don't appreciate the twisting of my comments. I believe my voice has been the most impartial of any on here. :arg!


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 26, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Wow that is a pretty strong statement.. You don't see some of the disfunctions of AMHA being aired here , and both have their demons believe me .. It does no good for either Assoc to bash one over the other .. There is more than enough room for both Assoc. and each one has their good points and plenty of them.
> 
> We as Directors for AMHR/ASPC are concerned and we have had a meeting about the late issues , and the Editor has assured us we will be back on track by the Aug issue , and yes we know if not then we will need to take further measures .. But at this time more help has been hired , and we can just hope that we have fixed the problem.
> 
> ...


Belinda, if you really believe the part I have highlighted in red, you don't read much on LB. The part I have highlighted in green, I agree with wholeheartedly.

Thanks to you and Lewellen for coming on and explaining the situation.


----------



## JWC sr. (Jun 26, 2010)

You know when I see this type posting going on sometimes I just sit and shake my head. This type of complaining really get nothing done or solved. I hope it make folks feel better to get things off their chests as that is the only positive thing that can happen for the back and forth stuff being said and exchanged.

I for one have the following to say about it, which I guess doesn't make my point of view anymore valid than some of the other stuff,. But that is OK with me!

1. Lewella and Belinda thanks for being folks with direct knowledge & be that are willing to speak up and give the whole story on any issue that comes up. I really appreciate the candid and appropriate information.

2. AMHR directors have openly identified the problem, ask the office for help in correcting the problem and are prepared to make changes if need be after the office is given a chance to rectify the problems. That is what I voted for in the directors election and it seems to me both the staff and the directors are attemping to do the job WE hired them to do!

3. Stuff happens and getting a mag. late is not the end of the world. But I still hope the problem can get corrected and I am sure it will be one way or the other.

My dad taught me that if a person is not doing anything they will never make a mistake or have a problem. It seems these officials/folks are all doing a lot with a minimum of staff and I think as busy folks they need to be given the chance without all of us getting in the way to make the changes to correct the temporary problems they are having!


----------



## tagalong (Jun 26, 2010)

> Belinda, if you really believe the part I have highlighted in red, you don't read much on LB.


I agree with that ^.

AMHA has often been dragged through the mud and skewered on this forum while AMHR got a pass for the most part - even on items that AMHA was trashed for - like directors making decisions, the membership not getting to vote on everything etc.

*Lavern* - I have to say I much prefer the printing quality, colours and paper stock in the MHW to the Journal... I was in graphic arts for many years and to me there is a lot of diiference between the two - YMMV of course.

Even NEWSLETTERS need to meet deadlines.... and if the things keep getting muddied up for the editor and deadlines continue to slip by - then the Journal is not doing its job as a magazine, a newsletter or an advertising aid to members.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I have tried to reply twice and now I give up as this dumb computer keeps knocking me off. All I would like to say in answer to Kay is I meant everything I said, No I do not feel I was out of line nor did I cross the line, And yes I feel very much that all the Directors were concerned , Not sure why you would question that ???

No one is making a whipping post out anyone ,But ASPC/AMHR IS A BUSINESS , AND BUSINESS IS BUSINESS AND SHOULD BE RUN AS SUCH..!!!!!!

and to songcatcher , I will retract that part of my statement you highlighted , as You are right both Assoc, have taken some pretty good spankings on these boards, and you were also right about me not coming to this forum very much, And this is a great example of why , everytime I post in Hot Topic , I end up having to come back on here and defend my statements, And NO SONGCATCER THAT IS NOT AIMED AT YOU .. <<<lol>>>


----------



## LaVern (Jun 26, 2010)

It may not get anything solved, but I think that being informed is a good thing. What is wrong with asking questions. And personal preferences are okay, I think. Some like the World, some the Journal, and some like Good Housekeeping (not me).


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 26, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> If it (meaning the April/May) issue has not yet gone to print I wonder if they can combine it with the next one? Otherwise how can they ever catch up? Our June/July issue should be going out now this would put the Nationals issue out in Feb or March sometime if it doesnt get caught up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we have critical Congress ads that need to go out, so combing with the June/July Journal would be bad. Lots of ads for youth stuff, etc.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 27, 2010)

> Posted Yesterday, 11:00 PMWell I have tried to reply twice and now I give up as this dumb computer keeps knocking me off. All I would like to say in answer to Kay is I meant everything I said, No I do not feel I was out of line nor did I cross the line, And yes I feel very much that all the Directors were concerned , Not sure why you would question that ???


I agree that directors are concerned about the Journal being late. What I take issue with is you never saying WHY the Journal is late and implying that "further steps will be taken" which comes off sounding like a threat to the editors job. Your entire post makes it sound like you agree with all the previous posts that the blame lays solely on the editor. None of the directors I have spoken with agree with that.

I posted several times on this thread and the previous thread that the issues were late due to pulling out of WEG but lisa and others kept saying that couldnt be right. And by you posting what you posted it made it sound like it was the editors fault and had nothing to do with WEG.



> No one is making a whipping post out anyone ,But ASPC/AMHR IS A BUSINESS , AND BUSINESS IS BUSINESS AND SHOULD BE RUN AS SUCH..!!!!!!


I totally agree and have said that for years. So as a business another person should have been hired years ago. I have always said that it was crazy not to have a back up and/or assistant for the editor. I cant even imagine only having one person responsible for an entire magazine with no help.

*And as a business *we should have known all the facts about entering WEG since it has been in the planning for 2 years! There should have been no surprises just a couple months from going there and then no need to pull out at the last minute and throw away thousands of dollars. Not to mention all the members that had planned to go and represent ASPC/AMHR and what they went thru getting their horses ready. I wonder who is taking responsibility for that? In a nutshell poor planning and poor decision making. So ironic to me that people are so upset with the Journal being late but no one cares about all this money thrown out the window for nothing. Last I heard it was around $20,000.00. That could have been used to create more ammy and youth incentives! Youth and royalty are always trying to find money and yet we throw this away and dont even blink an eye.

To those wanting to submit resumes for the editors job-you may want to re think that after this thread. And you might want to apologize to Amy.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 27, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> we have critical Congress ads that need to go out, so combing with the June/July Journal would be bad. Lots of ads for youth stuff, etc.


Ummm not as bad as getting that issue AFTER congress LOL


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 27, 2010)

Lewella said:


> W
> 
> During all this production of the June/July issue of the Journal continued. The August/September issue is projected to mail on time.


Lewella does this mean that our June July issue which as been continued to be prepared will be mailed out now ? If it has been worked on during this delay and wait for the April/May issue?

Heck I guess I should expect to see my June/July issue in the next few days then ???? Has it already gone to print?

Kay I am not saying anything against Amy- not sure why you keep making this a personal attack on Amy.? I am still not convinced the WEG is the only reason we are behind seeing as we started out the year behind in fact even prior to the year starting. Not a dig at Amy- we changed the schedule once perhaps it needs to be changed again to better fit the delay in info that seems to be happening every issue?


----------



## Minimor (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, Kay, with all due respect it is rather difficult to believe that one decisions--namely pulling out of WEG--could possibly make a magazine issue so late, particularly when that issue should have been out before the decision to pull out was even made. Without Lewella's detailed explanation that reason really made little sense, so it's no surprise that people would express doubts.

As for blaming Amy--it's always been hard to know who to blame. Some imply it was the fault of the editor, others insist that it isn't, it's the fault of the office...yet if you talk to the right person at the office they will tell you that it't not the office's fault because their reports & such were all sent to the editor on time, yet they don't say who is to blame if not the office. Until now the Directors haven't said much of anything, in fact in the past it has seemed that some directors were defending the editor without just cause. More than once it's seemed to me that what they were saying in a roundabout way was that whoever is to blame, don't blame the editor because she is who she is & we won't criticize her. I have no idea and quite frankly--as I've said before--I don't really care because the Journal just isn't that big of a deal to me. I've just wondered different times what the problem really is, and if the BOD really cares that there is a problem and what, if anything, is being done about it. Perhaps the BOD really does care, it's just hard for us to know that when they don't say anything about it and they don't give any explanation and won't say anything about what is being done to fix it.

Honestly, Belinda's post wasn't necessarily a slam against the editor----I guess it's whatever anyone wants to read into it--it's only a slam against the editor if you believe the editor is to blame & so you read that into Belinda's words! It's just as easily a reference to the BOD and the decisions that led to the Journal having to be pulled out of production 3 times...and decisions the BOD will have to make if the problems aren't resolved so that the editor and her crew can get the magazine back on track by the Aug. issue--in that context it is nothing at all against the editor!!

I do appreciate Lewella taking the time to post all of that so that we have a complete description of what's been happening with the magazine printing and why it is so late due to WEG.

While I agree that WEG should never have been in the works in the first place, I don't have any problem with the fact that the registry cancelled out of it at this late date. There comes a point where it is better to pull out of something rather than to continue to throw good money after bad.

And I guess when it comes to wasting money on promotional activities, I guess that there will never be complete agreement on where money should be spent. Some wanted it spent on WEG, Kay wants it spent on youth and ammy...for my part I would put it into supporting new shows in general....shows where there currently aren't any shows, or exiting shows that offer all divisions instead of just AMHR in areas where it has always been AMHR only...there are many who have no interest in youth or ammy and don't want to see large amounts of money channeled into those divisions when there are other places that money could be used.

From what I've heard, those who were planning to take horses to WEG to represent ASPC/AMHR will still get reimbursed for their vet expenses, so won't be out of pocket on WEG. That is something at least.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 27, 2010)

Holly I agree with everything you said about pulling out of the WEG and where I believe promotion money should go. Well said!



:yeah


----------



## kaykay (Jun 27, 2010)

Lisa I never said that YOU made a personal attack on Amy. But you did repeatedly say that WEG couldnt be the reason for the Journal being late.

This is just one example of what goes on that none of us see making the Journal late. There have now been 2 threads devoted to this and many have attacked the editor. I will always speak up for what I believe in even if its not popular. And I would venture a guess and say that all of you posting would be pretty upset if this was your job and livelihood we were discussing on a public forum.

I only used the youth and ammy programs as an example because those are 2 areas really hurting for money. To me youth and ammy are the backbone of the association. I dont even show ammy anymore but do realize how important they are. I really dont care what you spend it on as long as its not thrown away. Im not even saying the decision to pull out was a bad one. The bad decisions were a year ago or two years ago when we didnt know the full extent of being in WEG.

Anyway this is my last post as theres no reason to beat the issue to death.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 27, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> Lewella does this mean that our June July issue which as been continued to be prepared will be mailed out now ? If it has been worked on during this delay and wait for the April/May issue?
> 
> Heck I guess I should expect to see my June/July issue in the next few days then ???? Has it already gone to print?


April/May is printing in June/July's alloted slot and the next opening will not be for a couple of weeks. Our printing company is great and bends over backwards for us but they do have other customers as well. Understand also that there can be in plant delays when we are fit in as The Journal goes thru several different sets of machinery and each set of machinery has its own schedule that we will need to be fit in to.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 27, 2010)

Lewella said:


> Just an FYI also - The Journal is not a magazine per se - it is the official NEWSLETTER of the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR. As such there will be times when official information will effect the production schedule.
> 
> Lewella Tembreull
> 
> Director Area VI & member of The Journal Committee



If it is only a Newsletter per se that only pertains to official information, then why do all of us fools spend money to advertise to be in it?? Its great that you are refunding the money to people that had advertised for shows and what not, but that didn't help promote our shows....The clubs and individuals were diligent on getting thier materials turned in so that they could advertise and promote thier shows by means of our NEWSLETTER.....refund is only half of the problem...we lost alot of promotion of the shows by not being in the official NEWSLETTER.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 27, 2010)

Lewella said:


> April/May is printing in June/July's alloted slot and the next opening will not be for a couple of weeks. Our printing company is great and bends over backwards for us but they do have other customers as well. Understand also that there can be in plant delays when we are fit in as The Journal goes thru several different sets of machinery and each set of machinery has its own schedule that we will need to be fit in to.


Oh I see so then did they add all the related Congress news Trace was worried about into the April issue?

Kay.. while I understand your point most of stand up what we believe in popular or not... the issue is in a large group many will believe in different things and see things differently


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 28, 2010)

So I am now very confused - I had an ad go in for the Youth Roving Reporter for Congress - when is that going out or is it now?

And my Congress Ad - is it going to be out before or after Congress?

And guys I hate to say it, but there are always late ads going into Amy, many of us, me included, directors, membership, are all guilty of that. Amy has always been wonderful about accommodating stuff. She works hard and puts in lots of hours a week. I don't envy this job to her. I am glad they hired someone to help, I think we will see a big difference in the near future.


----------



## Norlea (Jun 28, 2010)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Yes the Journal is very frusterating. Another thing to add to my list is where is the AMHR National premium? I emailed AMHR about it and it almost sounded like they forgot about it and will try to put it out the end of this month. One thing I want to say about that is how can AMHR forget about their biggest money maker??? Also yes they are going to loose advertisers to the Journal if this keeps continuing and it started last year.



*No one has forgotten about the Nationals,* let me assure you of that.... If YOU got the impression that the office forgot about the Nationals your way off the mark.. The show department and Lenard are working on the schedule and even some of the classes were discussed on the conference call while waiting for others to join in. THIS is how unfounded information gets out to the membership with one making a statement such as yours. I mean no disrespect to you but I assure you no one has forgotten about the nationals.. Lea Dill -- part of the committee for Congress and Nationals.


----------



## alphahorses (Jun 28, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> And guys I hate to say it, but there are always late ads going into Amy, many of us, me included, directors, membership, are all guilty of that. Amy has always been wonderful about accommodating stuff. She works hard and puts in lots of hours a week. I don't envy this job to her. I am glad they hired someone to help, I think we will see a big difference in the near future.


Unfortunately, it has gotten to the point where everyone knows that they can submit things late and still get them in. Start publishing it on time and people will start submitting things on time.


----------



## Norlea (Jun 28, 2010)

This whole situation to me is just sad. Seems like a big witch hunt with a whipping girl at the end of it.

Dear Kay,

Why would you say this is a witch hunt? I do not understand why you feel that Belinda is out of line for her statement, she has given you the summary of the Conference call regarding the Journal and we move forward. Seems you did not like the answer so you attack??

If the WEG agenda was the cause of the Journal being late, what is the excuse for all the other Journals being late? We were told that 55 to 60 hours a week is spent trying to get every Journal issue out on time and it is just not happening.. How many Journals have been on time is the question to ask? Maybe the Journal needs to come into the national office in order to manage it in a more efficient way. The editor could be set up in a quiet office as we have plenty of space in the ASPC/AMHR building plus have available staff. I am sure if needed the editor be able to use additional office staff for proofing, research, etc.

I have asked for a time line of hours per week spent on the Journal, so it can be determined where the time is spent. With this maybe the hours can be evaluated as to what takes up most of time. If time is spent laying out the pages then maybe this can be delegated that to the printing company. Maybe if time is spent researching articles, it can be handed off to someone else to gather the information needed.

To be honest with you, maybe it was appropriate to have the Journal off premises years ago but I truly believe the Journal needs to be brought into the corporate office. It would be more efficiently managed in the office in my opinion with staff not to mention calls from membership, billing, etc.

As far as pulling from the WEG games, I have to express this as I am very upset with the smoke screen that was put out there to the participating members of WEG. Johnny Robb spoke to us about the WEG games on the conference call and you can poll other directors about this, BUT Johnny encouraged us to pull from the WEG games. She in fact said more then twice on the call *“SHE DID NOT BLAME US FOR PULLING FROM THE WEG GAMES"! * I in fact was all for the WEG games but when Johnny was encouraging us to pull from WEG. I flipped my vote and said to pull. When Johnny sent her email out to the participates of WEG, blaming the board I was very upset and wrote Johnny an email asking her why she encouraged the board to pull from WEG, she has yet to answer me.

I feel in hindsight the process for getting into WEG was a *stumble and trip approach*, as WE went along with the games and our enrollment in WEG, requirements of WEG were discovered which did cause problems to the process thus we could not use the 5,000. Journals nor could reasonable housing be gotten nor did we know about the liability insurance that was needed along with other concerns. So with that said, our Project Manager failed us, not the board of directors and I for one am very tired as a director of getting BEAT UP over the WEG game. WE as a board had no choice but to pull out of the games as I felt we were not going to be able to meet all the requirements regardless of what some were told. Again, not to mention the encouragement of Johnny not blaming us for pulling out of the WEG games. So folks, there are the real facts on WEG and my opinion on the Journal! So let the stones begin as I have spoke up as a director and given the facts as I know them and my opinion. I am sure there will be a counter attack to my post.

Lea Dill


----------



## ruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's my 2 cents!






"April/May is printing in June/July's alloted slot and the next opening will not be for a couple of weeks. Our printing company is great and bends over backwards for us"

And I"ll bet we - the membership - are paying well for it! Third printing for the same magazine. Heck yes as a printer I'd be bending over backwards too, and CHARGING well! They ain't doing it for free!!!

IMO Anybody who advertised in the April/May issue should get a refund - "Time sensitive" or not!!!

At this point, cancel the June/July issue. What's the point?? Put any news into the next issue and get it out on time.

If the December issue is mailed by the 15th of December, WHY would I "expect" it in January - 3 weeks later? The post office on the whole is better than that.

The WEG question should have been settled in March and follow up to ensure that it could happen. If it didn't, print the issue as set and oh well. Why stop the presses to take that stuff out?

DEADLINE - The whole world works on deadlines. Advertisers, news, etc - if it's NOT IN ON TIME, too bad. It's NOT the staff's fault! If you do an ad and want it changed past he deadline, too bad. Get it in the next issue. Don't matter who you are or who you know, if you don't get it in on time, it's YOUR fault!

AMHA vs AMHR - never ending story and has no place in this thread.

This is not the place to bash the editorial staff or the office - we don't have the whole story from everybody, so let them figure it out. Trust me, they KNOW the magazines not out and what the issues are.

nuff said


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info Lea and I do agree it would be much easier to get the info passed back and forth that is needed when everyone is in the same building and no doubt there would be some extra help

I do hope the BOD goes over the "plan" of our promotion manager with a fine tooth comb to find things that will work for our registry and hit our target audience!


----------



## Loess Hills (Jun 28, 2010)

First, I'd like to thank the directors who put on their "flame-proof" suits and posted information on this forum.

 

Yes, there are a lot of questions, opinions, and some accurate, and perhaps some inaccurate information being put about. But this is a democracy, so we can voice our opinions openly!

 

The whole thing is like a row of dominos: 

Oh, we got a late ad! ..........down one goes. 

Oh, the BOD changed their minds! .........down another one goes, which takes out another row. 

Oh, members and advertisers are complaining! ....... we better find someone to blame! Down comes another row of dominos. And on and on, and on.

 

I think ruffian said it best: 

 



> Here's my 2 cents! "April/May is printing in June/July's alloted slot and the next opening will not be for a couple of weeks. Our printing company is great and bends over backwards for us"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RayVik (Jun 28, 2010)

As stated the Journal is the official newsletter of the ASPC/AMHR. As such certain official information is contained in it which is both time sensitive and pertinent to function and operation of this organization. These items may represent themselves as notices or reminders of events or activities involving changes, notifications and reminders of significant importants outside of promotions and advertising. This type of information takes on a priority which one would assume would supersede any single topic in so far as going to print without absolute conformation. Prioritizing of this information and recognizing that as a newletter and further as a official newsletter priority should always be given to disseminating official information and notices. The concept that a single item was of such importants to this organization ( ie. WEG) as to require that 2 issues of our official newsletter be late and further to attempt to justify that with a timeline reflecting speculation without merit seems to reflect a lack of understanding of just what is important.

During this volleying of to print and not to print several items of importants has fell to the side ie. Candidate for directors and there bios, minutes and changes as adopted in the March BOD meeting, review and input for our election process, reminder and submittal form for rule changes at 2010 convention…this is just to name a few of the items effecting this organization far and above any change involving our participation in a one time event. Outside the micro chasm of these forums exist a portion of the membership who otherwise depend upon the Official Newsletter of this organization as their source of information…regardless of who or where or why this problem exist it must be corrected and corrected now and forever….


----------



## Lewella (Jun 28, 2010)

The Journal has not received minutes of the March Board meeting nor did it recived a copy of the by law changes that were just voted on for publication prior to the vote. As for the March Board meeting miniutes, the Board just finally received a corrected version to vote on on 6/19/10.

As the election process was just changed on 6/16/10 the arguement about printing the election process in recent issues is invalid. The earliest the new process could be published _without creating a publication delay_ is August/September.

Director bios are printed in the June/July issue. Always have been. Please before jumping to conclusions about what has and has not "fell to the side" do some research! Had you read your February/March Journal you would see on Page 56 a "Reminder to Candidates for National Director" about their bios, how to submit them, necessary resolution for their photos, submission deadline information and WHEN the bios would be published.

For those of you who are not aware my experience in the publishing industry spans 20 years and ranges from pre-press to bindary. I, to the best of my knowledge, am the only director to have visited The Journal office in the last year. The process used for submitting materials to the publisher is state of the art and completely in line with current industry standards. As for having the printer do more of the layout - anyone who has a background in the printing industry will tell you that the proliferation of in house desktop publishing specilists at businesses starting in the late 1980's was in direct response to the excessive cost of these services at publishing houses. Publishing houses have continued to streamline and many have eliminated their design departments entirely or contract out design services to other firms or freelance designers. The vast majority of freelance designers such as myself and Janet Hughes are home based businesses.

Right now the printing industry is hurting. There isn't a printing house out there that is not going to bend over backwards to keep a long term regular account even if that means eating some expenses. Since The Journal office handles all pre-press work we have incurred no added expenses from our printing house due to the delays.


----------



## JWC sr. (Jun 28, 2010)

Durn you got to love when directors has the patience to come in here and give us the straight scoop as they see it, as versus all the rhetoric that can go on without direct input.





Thanks Belinda, Lewella, and Lea, I personally appreciate your candid responses and hope you will continue to give them to us. Even when it is something that we do not want to hear. LOL


----------



## Sunshine Acres (Jun 28, 2010)

Lewella said:


> I, to the best of my knowledge, am the only director to have visited The Journal office in the last year. The process used for submitting materials to the publisher is state of the art and completely in line with current industry standards.





> How many Journals have been on time is the question to ask? Maybe the Journal needs to come into the national office in order to manage it in a more efficient way. The editor could be set up in a quiet office as we have plenty of space in the ASPC/AMHR building plus have available staff. I am sure if needed the editor be able to use additional office staff for proofing, research, etc.


Is there a Journal office?


----------



## Belinda (Jun 28, 2010)

Lewella,

I first want to say glad to know that you have printing background. I to have had a lifetime in the Printing business , As that was my Fathers trade before retiring !! He owned two printing company's one in Dallas ,Tx and one in Fort Worth. He did all of Good Years National Advertising for well over 25 yrs , and when growing up I work many hours in the printing company's !! So there might be more of us that have a back ground in other things beside horses than you know .

And as far as visiting the Journal office ?? I have never been invited to Amy's house , so guess that is why I have not been . We all Know the Journal is done in Amy's home.. So it is not that you could just stop by when in the neighborhood..

So to answer Sunshine Acres question is there a Journal office, NO not a PUBLIC OFFICE THAT ANYONE CAN JUST DROP IN AT ..


----------



## RayVik (Jun 28, 2010)

Not to argue specifics but I seem to recall a little know resolution regarding the timeframe the minutes would be posted. Further I recall agreement by the BOD at the spring meeting that the elections resolution would be posted in the “next” issue for the membership to review and comment on. The rule change proposals that are due NLT July 1, not withstanding any information to be announced which is otherwise not yet available until published. The specifics of any of these items are not relevant except to the point I was attempting to make which is as the official newsletter of this organization the delaying of printing and distribution of it must take into account the totality of the information it is intended to offer and as such without consideration of the importance and the intent of it as being the official newsletter and for whatever reasons it being several months late is not acceptable under any circumstances.

My point simply being I commend the BOD for acting on this and their efforts to correct a problem. I also commend those directors that have come here to explain to those who frequent these forums at great peril the reasons and efforts to correct this problem. However at the end of the day those members who do not come here and who depend on other sources for their information and understanding of the operation and functioning of this organization are still out in the cold so to speak and that is the bigger picture of any situation such as this. Thus my position that this situation is inexcusable stands.


----------



## Norlea (Jun 28, 2010)

RayVik said:


> Not to argue specifics but I seem to recall a little know resolution regarding the timeframe the minutes would be posted. Further I recall agreement by the BOD at the spring meeting that the elections resolution would be posted in the “next” issue for the membership to review and comment on. The rule change proposals that are due NLT July 1, not withstanding any information to be announced which is otherwise not yet available until published. The specifics of any of these items are not relevant except to the point I was attempting to make which is as the official newsletter of this organization the delaying of printing and distribution of it must take into account the totality of the information it is intended to offer and as such without consideration of the importance and the intent of it as being the official newsletter and for whatever reasons it being several months late is not acceptable under any circumstances.
> 
> My point simply being I commend the BOD for acting on this and their efforts to correct a problem. I also commend those directors that have come here to explain to those who frequent these forums at great peril the reasons and efforts to correct this problem. However at the end of the day those members who do not come here and who depend on other sources for their information and understanding of the operation and functioning of this organization are still out in the cold so to speak and that is the bigger picture of any situation such as this. Thus my position that this situation is inexcusable stands.



CAN'T argue with you on that... Inexcusable!!!!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 28, 2010)

OMG can we please stop the finger pointing? Surely I am not the only one that has a horse show to get ready for. Instead of pointing fingers and looking to blame someone, how about we think of ways we can HELP the Journal get out on time?


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 28, 2010)

Lewella said:


> For those of you who are not aware my experience in the publishing industry spans 20 years and ranges from pre-press to bindary.



Then perhaps with you being on the committee you can go into the office and get the journal ready to be mailed out...I think that is what we all want we want our "OFFICIAL NEWSLETTER" and sorry Carin, there is nothing we as a membership can do to get out 2 journals that have not even printed at this point, that lies with the people who are paid to do this....


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 28, 2010)

> The process used for submitting materials to the publisher is state of the art


I disagree with this. As a designer submitting to the publication for the first time, I was told there was no way to FTP my submission to the office. I had to write everything to a disk and mail it in. I do not think this is state of the art! This is one area, if improved, would help with late ad submissions in my opinion.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 28, 2010)

ClickMini said:


> I disagree with this. As a designer submitting to the publication for the first time, I was told there was no way to FTP my submission to the office. I had to write everything to a disk and mail it in. I do not think this is state of the art! This is one area, if improved, would help with late ad submissions in my opinion.


I believe you misinterpreted my statement - the process for submitting materials to the publisher (M&D Publishing) is state of the art and entirely electronic. The Journal itself does have several different ways to receive files electronically but does not have FTP as the ASPC/AMHR does not have web space dedicated to this purpose. I have not personally submitted an ad via CD in years.



> And as far as visiting the Journal office ?? I have never been invited to Amy's house , so guess that is why I have not been . We all Know the Journal is done in Amy's home.. So it is not that you could just stop by when in the neighborhood..


I wasn't invited either. The Journal office is located in Amy's home but has two exterior entrances. It is not unusual for advertisers who are in the area to stop in to The Journal office and past chairs & members of The Journal Committee have also stopped in as well as the wife of a past President. Visitors have always been welcome at The Journal office during business hours.


----------



## georgiegirl (Jun 28, 2010)

As a fairly new person to the miniature horse world, I would like to say that I want what I paid for, a subscription to the Journal.

I am sure that other newbies do the same thing that I do. I study the Journal and the World magazines for styles, breeding and anything to do with miniature horses.This includes the styles of halters, harnesses, carts, clothing , breeding and on and on.

I closely study the advertisements and read every detail. Without all of this information, I have to go seek it elsewhere and sometimes cant find answers.

I have been involved in the AQHA industry and the Paint industry for 50+ years and have never had a problem getting the Journals from either association. I think the fact that we cant get our magazines, that we paid for, is inexcusable.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 28, 2010)

Lewella..

I ask again..... Was the director bios and Congress info and schedule added to the April/May issue since it has been to print so many times? When will the April issue hit mailboxes and then will the June/July issue be out prior to Congress?



> During all this production of the June/July issue of the Journal continued. The August/September issue is projected to mail on time.
> Lewella Tembreull
> 
> Director Area VI & member of The Journal Committee


You said the August issue will be back on track being mailed out mid August- so in the next 45 days or so we will be getting 2 issues of the Journal?

Perhaps if you could give guessimate dates we can expect the April and June issues it would answer a lot of the questions?


----------



## Minimor (Jun 28, 2010)

> I had to write everything to a disk and mail it in. I do not think this is state of the art! This is one area, if improved, would help with late ad submissions in my opinion.


I would have to say I have my doubts about that being of any help. All it would do is have people thinking "oh, I can just e-mail this ad in, so I don't need to do it now, I can leave it until next week, because the deadline is next Wednesday. If I e-mail it in Wednesday or even Thursday, that will be good enough."


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 28, 2010)

I do not know the editor. Never spoke to her. Have never emailed her. Wouldn't know her if I was standing on her toe. If I was her though I would have to screen print everything on this thread and then do some heavy thinking of my options. Yes, I paid for a subscription for the journal also. Here are my issues I see in this thread. I see some pots coloring the kettles black. There was a thread not so long ago about a director that marked a horse down saying it showed in a show that didn't (if I remember correctly and I think I do). That thread was removed rather quickly. I think there was also a thread about someone showing off type and should have known better. That was also taken off quickly. And here we have a thread with a persons name plastered all over it.

Thousands of dollars was wasted of our (the membership) money on the WEG which should have been researched thoroughly before any money was ever spent on it. Tens of thousands was wasted to send ponies to China. Not to mention sending two people over to China. So to me the Journal being late is such a little thing when you look at the whole package of what is going on with OUR registry.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to anyone I offended with my post on the Nationals info. Now obviously this isn't part of the topic but I did feel it should have been brought to attention, again I'm sorry.

As for the Journal I think everyone should just calm down and just see how it goes. I really do think AMHR is going to try harder, and I sure hope all this mess will be sorted out for everything else. I think what everyone wants is answers on what our registry is doing and we want to know about it.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 28, 2010)

OhHorsePee said:


> I do not know the editor. Never spoke to her. Have never emailed her. Wouldn't know her if I was standing on her toe. If I was her though I would have to screen print everything on this thread and then do some heavy thinking of my options. Yes, I paid for a subscription for the journal also. Here are my issues I see in this thread. I see some pots coloring the kettles black. There was a thread not so long ago about a director that marked a horse down saying it showed in a show that didn't (if I remember correctly and I think I do). That thread was removed rather quickly. I think there was also a thread about someone showing off type and should have known better. That was also taken off quickly. And here we have a thread with a persons name plastered all over it.
> 
> Thousands of dollars was wasted of our (the membership) money on the WEG which should have been researched thoroughly before any money was ever spent on it. Tens of thousands was wasted to send ponies to China. Not to mention sending two people over to China. So to me the Journal being late is such a little thing when you look at the whole package of what is going on with OUR registry.


Fran,

I would think there is a rather large difference between a volunteer and a PAID employee. This is not a cheap position by any means and considering that we only get 6 issues of the "NEWSLETTER" a year I would have to consider that part time! So to go 4 months with no issue and then now be promised the first in the time that we should have had 3 I guess that is what is upsetting most people...And although you yourself may not spend money to advertise it is quiet upsetting the those who do spend the money who finance this publication of the "NEWSLETTER" I hardly think your $ 65 membership is what pays for the Journal publication...


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 28, 2010)

> I have not personally submitted an ad via CD in years.


This is what I was requested to do by Amy herself. She told me there was no alternative way to receive a large file.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 28, 2010)

OhHorsePee said:


> .
> 
> Not to mention sending two people over to China. So to me the Journal being late is such a little thing when you look at the whole package of what is going on with OUR registry.


*Just for the record one more time !!! *One of those people who went to China , took personal Vacation and PAID OUT OF HER OWN BANK ACCOUNT FOR HER AIRLINE TICKET AND PAID HER OWN EXPENSES !! The AMHR/ ASPC PAID NOTHING FOR HER EXPENSES , BUT YET SHE WAS REPRESENTING THE AMHR/ASPC TO THE PEOPLE OF CHINA AS a Great Organization that one would be proud to belong to . 









 And sorry but China ponies has nothing to do with this topic.. :arg! :arg!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 28, 2010)

Belinda said:


> *Just for the record one more time !!! *One of those people who went to China , took personal Vacation and PAID OUT OF HER OWN BANK ACCOUNT FOR HER AIRLINE TICKET AND PAID HER OWN EXPENSES !! The AMHR/ ASPC PAID NOTHING FOR HER EXPENSES , BUT YET SHE WAS REPRESENTING THE AMHR/ASPC TO THE PEOPLE OF CHINA AS a Great Organization that one would be proud to belong to .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Belinda if that is the only thing on my post that you find fault in then it truly is a sad day! And yes, in a way the ponies do belong. If you are going to point at one then all should be called to the carpet. We run a business here but we do not invite clients to our home even though we have a home office. We have had several people show up to inquire about service, however. I take it when she was contracted it was known that was the way she would be doing business. If so then you can't complain about her working at her home office now.

I am proud to be a member of OUR registry also. But I do see how it is being abused as does quite a lot of people. Call it a business if you wish but then you could surely say it is being mismanaged.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 28, 2010)

And Jen I do advertise in the Journal.


----------



## LaVern (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh, boy, this is tuff to sort out. But, it seems to me that when this kind of stuff goes on in other business there is usually a power struggle at the top. I think that it is healthy for any company or organization to have board members and directors that have different opinions, but in order to get stuff accomplished there must be respect and willingness to work together. Also, the way the meetings are conducted leads to a lot of confusion and misunderstanding. I think that we have to use Roberts Rules or some rules.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 28, 2010)

I certainly appreciate the directors taking the time to post on here. It's not part of their job to come on a public forum such as this and try to calm the masses. It is their job to represent those that elected them. Having said that, as a PAYING member (which is supposed to include the Journal) I really don't care about the reasons anymore. I just want the whole mess cleaned up and I want my freakin' Journal!


----------



## Norlea (Jun 28, 2010)

OhHorsePee said:


> I do not know the editor. Never spoke to her. Have never emailed her. Wouldn't know her if I was standing on her toe. If I was her though I would have to screen print everything on this thread and then do some heavy thinking of my options. Yes, I paid for a subscription for the journal also. Here are my issues I see in this thread. I see some pots coloring the kettles black. There was a thread not so long ago about a director that marked a horse down saying it showed in a show that didn't (if I remember correctly and I think I do). That thread was removed rather quickly. I think there was also a thread about someone showing off type and should have known better. That was also taken off quickly. And here we have a thread with a persons name plastered all over it.
> 
> Thousands of dollars was wasted of our (the membership) money on the WEG which should have been researched thoroughly before any money was ever spent on it. Tens of thousands was wasted to send ponies to China. Not to mention sending two people over to China. So to me the Journal being late is such a little thing when you look at the whole package of what is going on with OUR registry.



Fran,

Sadly you do not remember correctly and this is why there is such dissention amongst us as statements such as yours are put out there that are not factual just based on hearsay and rumors that get distorted through the channels. Fran, unless you were in on any closed board sessions *YOU *do not remember correctly nor do you know the real facts my dear!

Just for the record in no way am I attacking anyone on this forum, I stated the facts as I know them and my opinion as a director, along with my summary of what I came away with in the closed session conference call regarding the Journal with Amy being in on the call.

We the directors are trying to work this out and Amy has given us a time line as to when the Journals will be out. We asked that the August Journal be out on time and Amy is working hard at reaching her goals I am sure. The reason this has all come up is because we the board of directors RESPONDED to the membership complaints Fran…

But truly Fran, you need to get your information and your facts straight before you start throwing out darts at others.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 28, 2010)

While I realize this is serious to those who advertise and those who want their offical newsletter...

It is getting a bit ridiculous... WHAT ON EARTH DOES SHOWING A PONY IN WHAT ONE MIGHT BELIEVE OFF TYPE HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE JOURNAL BEING LATE?

I am sure being behind like this for whatever reason is very stressful to the editor. *I am sure the added time line Lewella gave us a few posts back (as part of the Journal committee) of having 3 issues printed and ready to mail by the 15th business day of August is a huge added pressure* but bottom line all people want is the Newsletter out and I am sure the editor wants the same thing!


----------



## Minimor (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL Lisa, I was wondering that same thing, about the relationship between showing an off type pony and Journals being late. I confess I am showing a pony that is actually a little bit extreme for Classic....does that mean that it is MY fault that the Journal is late????

The 15th business day of December (using that month because someone questioned that issue in an earlier thread) is actually December 21st, so yes, for sure it's very possible that the December Journal will arrive in January--mine for sure, because it takes awhile for magazines to get to Canada.

I sense that some have a strong aversion to the Journal being called a newsletter. I don't really see why that's an issue; I've always thought that the Journal IS the newsletter of ASPC/AMHR. People pay for subscriptions to and advertising in newsletters all the time, even the smaller newsletters that look like newsletters and not magazines. The Journal just happens to be a newsletter that looks a lot like a magazine.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Lea, if you had read my post I stated that it had been placed on the forum and then removed. Doesn't matter if it was in a closed session or not.

Lisa, a director knowingly showing off type has everything to do with my post. So many finger pointers that do things themselves.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 29, 2010)

OhHorsePee said:


> Lisa, a director knowingly showing off type has everything to do with my post. So many finger pointers that do things themselves.


Well Well Dear Fran ,

If you are referring to the Foudation I showed last year , I guess the majority of the Judges found him to be just that a Foundation , as he was Grand at Congress and won Foundation Pony of the Year !! And I showed that horse exasctly where the breeder and owner wanted that horse shown , and Type as you say FRan , that is a person's opinion , who gave you the Great insight to know what exactly is foundation vs. what is not ?? so really one does not have anything to do with the other..





And now I am done with this Topic because it has turned into one of those






topics .. So off course now..


----------

